# Bernese mountain dog?



## Hugosmom (Nov 30, 2021)

Hi all 

So my cousin has had 3 Golden's previously and is on her 4th right now , she lives with her husband and 2 children ( 8 and 12) and she is wanting to add another as she's always had 2 dogs together and they lost their third golden last year and she's ready to add another but she's stuck between another golden or a Bernese she's looked into the Bernese and loves their personality and is fully aware they have shorter lifespan to a Golden and she's fine with this and she really has fallen for the Bernese but the only things that are stopping her from choosing a Bernese is after meeting several owners on a Bernese walk she found a lot (not all) a lot of owners saying how unhealthy they are and that their known as the heartbreak breed for a reason and that cancer is what takes them so young and not just at 6 many have lost theirs at 2 or 3 to cancer and many were saying that their are hip issues in the breed too for example one told her that her Bernese's parents had great hip scores but she still ended up with hip issues and this was her 8th berner with hip issues and their were a lot of other stories similar

So it's how unhealthy they are that is stopping her and since everyone here loves the golden you'll know what she's feeling about another golden vs berner.

What would you advice her to go for as she's really stuck?

Her husband is happy with both but does prefer the berner and her children don't care their happy with either


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Berners have issues, Goldens have issues. Berners die younger and age faster. They don’t have the same pizazz as Goldens. This is totally preference. People love breeds despite their health issues and short lifespans. Tell her to choose whatever she wants, it’s going to be a beloved family member no matter what.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

One thing to consider is where she sources her Berner. As with Goldens, some of the health issues that plague Berners MAY be less common in responsibly bred dogs than those from back yard breeders. Maybe she could find a responsible breeder or breeders (doesn’t even have to be local) and talk to them about the issues that are common in Berners and what she could reasonably expect from a responsibly-bred dog. The local Bernese Mountain Dog club might be able to direct her to some breeders who would be willing to talk with her…


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Temperament is another issue....


----------

